# Columbia bead roller on mud set beads?



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

I am planning on buying the columbia corner bead rollers, are they compatible with trim-tex mud set beads? i would buy the trim-tex rollers, but i dont see them on all wall. help


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Try here:
http://www.walltools.com/blue-line-use-outside-corner-roller-ocr.html

or here:

http://trim-texestore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=256


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

or here:

http://www.westtechtools.com/bluelineoutsidecornerroller.aspx


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

thank you tom. solved my problem.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

actually it wont let me ship to canada from the trim tex store


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

or here:

https://www.wallboardtrim.com/product/00/TT0460/90-DEG.-PRO-SERIES-QUAD-ROLLER-w54-HANDLE-Ea


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Wallboard won't sell to you either as they are distributors. They distribute to CSR who will sell to you. Ask for Brad. (905)761-1002
Www.drywalldelivery.com


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

so i guess www.walltools.com would have been my best best bet. i will be buying there from now on i think


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

This is what I got a month or so back. Just tried setting Trim-Tex mudset bead with it yesterday. Worked great. 
CSR building supplies


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

thank you very much, that is exactly what i wanted to know. and you got a wicked deal, i really need to shop around more


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Tell me about it a just baught a trowel of all wall dont get me wrong great price but aftern $54 dolla ship to aus could of got it 40 dollars cheaper on e bay lol


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> Tell me about it a just baught a trowel of all wall dont get me wrong great price but aftern $54 dolla ship to aus could of got it 40 dollars cheaper on e bay lol


lesson learned..... well down :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Next time u need something let me know what your gonna buy first and il save u at least 20 to 50 lol master saver right here


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Corner roller ebay cheapest $35 
Amazon international shipping and all $22 bargain


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

I should hire you as a personal shopper sweendog87, lol. next purchase i make i will be consulting you!


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol only comes from being poor and wanting everything and this industry is not cheap


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> I am planning on buying the columbia corner bead rollers, are they compatible with trim-tex mud set beads? i would buy the trim-tex rollers, but i dont see them on all wall. help


yeah I would buy Columbia, least they say Canadian not usa owned buy an aussie

Gags over


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

tomg said:


> or here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wallboardtrim.com/product/00/TT0460/90-DEG.-PRO-SERIES-QUAD-ROLLER-w54-HANDLE-Ea



Hey Tom maybe a silly question but if I get a external mud head u use for mud set beads can I use Metal beads over it and roll with the roller or do I need to use mudset bead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Metal wont work bud


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

What about paper faced metal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah cause thats how they are installed like mud set they are applied to compound then rolled so yeah mate


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Sweendog87 said:


> Hey Tom maybe a silly question but if I get a external mud head u use for mud set beads can I use Metal beads over it and roll with the roller or do I need to use mudset bead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really a Trim-tex question, but the Mud Set beads have little mud locks which help increase the bond strength:
http://www.trim-tex.com/products/drywall-accessories/corner-beads/mud-set-beads/
http://www.trim-tex.com/files/4714/3152/4714/Mud_Set_350_Bull_Installation_Sheet.pdf


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Sweendog87 said:


> What about paper faced metal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




i just used my external applicator from trim-tex for the first time, worked great on the mudset bead with the quad roller. the external applicator might not work on a paper faced metal beads because the legs are 1/4" larger then the mudset. next job i start i will check for you sween


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Cheers pei


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Tapepro external head is not the best for paperfaced beads!
As was said its not wide enough so if using paperbead I use a tapetech head!:thumbsup:
But if mudset then its tapepro head!


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Good to know cheers vanman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Well maybe you guys can help me i am about to buy a tape pro external head as i am going to start using mudset but also wanna try paper faced externals should i just buy tape tech which does both or does the tape tech leave to wide on for mudset like make a mess ?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> Well maybe you guys can help me i am about to buy a tape pro external head as i am going to start using mudset but also wanna try paper faced externals should i just buy tape tech which does both or does the tape tech leave to wide on for mudset like make a mess ?


No,No mess I just prefer the tapepro for the mudset!
But the tapetech head puts out a wider bead which is good for paper faced!:thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Hmmmmm maybe i should buy both lol im a tape pro fan but tape tech sounds good


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Hello everyone, good questions. 

Rollers: most CB rolling tools are designed to embed the paper tape flanges on paper faced beads (metal or plastic versions). These rollers unless extensively modified do a poor job of squaring up our mud Set Beads. Our Quad rollers (TapePro) are designed to square up and embed Trim-Tex Mud Set corner beads and do not work on paper flanges . 

90 Mud Heads: most will work good with our Mud Set Beads just make sure they put mud near or on the apex. Do not use the mud heads that only put mud where the paper flanges are. 

Don't forget to try or buy the Manta Ray inside off angle as it is fast and accurate putting on two ribbons of mud at the same time.

Have a great day!
Joe


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow you must have very wide paper faced beads Vanman, The tapepro external mud head is perfect for our paper metal beads, the bead does not go out passed the mud, I also have the tapetech and it puts out mud a little further with smaller bead lines than tapepros, they tend to start to set up a little if you get to far ahead of yourself.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

If I'm using mud set beads I want some mud to set that bead on. The tape pro does just that. 


http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

cazna said:


> Wow you must have very wide paper faced beads Vanman, The tapepro external mud head is perfect for our paper metal beads, the bead does not go out passed the mud, I also have the tapetech and it puts out mud a little further with smaller bead lines than tapepros, they tend to start to set up a little if you get to far ahead of yourself.


Tape pro head it is i am getting thanks to cazna kindly giving me an adaptor for my can am......sold on tape pro.....


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Wow you must have very wide paper faced beads Vanman, The tapepro external mud head is perfect for our paper metal beads, the bead does not go out passed the mud, I also have the tapetech and it puts out mud a little further with smaller bead lines than tapepros, they tend to start to set up a little if you get to far ahead of yourself.


Sheetrock BW1's or something like that!
When u roll them ur lucky if u get anything out the sides of them, Thats why I prefer the tapetech for paper!


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

FYI, I forgot to mention we do offer a Jumbo Mud Head stock #455 
It puts the right amount on and near the apex and applies the last ribbon 1 3/4" wide. 
Perfect for all tape on/mud on corner beads and our super wide JUMBO Mud Set CB


----------

